# Spinners on the ausable



## KalvinKlein (Jun 20, 2008)

What section is fly only? I want to try somw inline spinners up there in a few weeks.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Burton's Landing to Wakeley Bridge is flies only.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

^That is the correct description of the flies only section. Definitely don't throw spinners there. There should be signs at Burton's where the flies only section begins (basically don't spin fish anywhere down stream of the boat launch at Burton's (the water just above Burton's isn't that great anyways, sort of a sandy stretch, so you really shouldn't even be there unless you have a boat). Rent a canoe at Ray's and drift from Ray's to Burton's, it's a great drift for a day trip of spinner fishing. Just bring along a few drag chains to tie up to the canoe you rent and you're good to go. If you want to wade and mess around with your spin tackle, go to Wakley and wade and fish down stream.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

You can use a spinning rod in the section I mentioned.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Take a ride to Frederic and fish the manistee above 612 and Cameron bridge. I think Its way better this time of year. The water is colder up that way now. Just my opinion. If you are intent on fishing the mainstream then try your luck around rayborns.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

brushbuster said:


> Take a ride to Frederic and fish the manistee above 612 and Cameron bridge. I think Its way better this time of year. The water is colder up that way now. Just my opinion. If you are intent on fishing the mainstream then try your luck around rayborns.


That would be my choice as well.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

The internet sure has a knack for ruining good fishing spots. True story.


----------



## slickdragger (Aug 5, 2014)

This threads about to get good!!!!!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I'ts no secret that the deward section of the manistee is colder than the rest of the system


----------

